# 3GB @BTRFS komprimierten Laufwerk frei, Firefox braucht 4GB

## SarahS93

Ich benutze die kompressionsoption von btrfs. df zeigt mir an das noch 3GB frei sind. Firefox verlangt beim bauen 4GB.

Die 4GB vom Firefox die er braucht lassen sich bestimmt mindestens 2 mal komprimiert in meine freien 3GB rein.

Aber wie sage ich das emerge?

----------

## py-ro

Du hast etwas seltsame Vorstellung wie viel die Komprimierung bringt, davon ab bekommst nicht einmal 3GB in den freien Speicher bei btrfs.

Wenn du genug RAM hast, könntest /var/tmp in ein tmpfs legen.

Bye

Py

----------

## SarahS93

OK. Meine vorstellung.... Naja.  :Very Happy: 

Ne. Arbeitsspeicher ist leider auch sehr begrenzt.

Ich habe inzwischen 3,5GB frei bekommen, aber kriege ich nicht frei.

Was kann ich tun damit ich Firefox bauen kann?

----------

## OCmylife

Wie wäre es das Binärpaket von firefox zu verwenden?

```

emerge -av firefox-bin

```

Aber so teuer ist Speicherplatz ja heute auch nicht mehr  :Wink:  Anonsten einfach nen leichteren Browser ala luakit verwenden.

----------

## SarahS93

Welche anderen speicherplatz-beim-bauen-intesieven-programme ausser firefox gibt es denn sonst noch?

----------

## Christian99

libre/open office, und thuderbird auch. das sind die, die ich kenne

----------

## Fijoldar

Und nicht zu vergessen: webkit-gtk:3. Das braucht auch ordentlich Speicher  :Wink: 

----------

## Josef.95

Du könntest PORTAGE_TMPDIR auf ein anderes Laufwerk mit genügend freien Platz zeigen lassen (das kann auch eine andere Platte sein, sofern verfügbar).

Siehe dazu auch im "man make.conf"

unter

PORTAGE_TMPDIR = [path]

----------

## SarahS93

Danke! Das sind alles ganz gute Ideen und Ansätzte.

Aber es sind 500 MB die fehlen. Die erreiche ich durch die Compression im Dateiensystem!

Wie kann ich diese abfrage von emerge beim bauen vom firefox umgehen?

----------

## Fijoldar

Kopiere dir dazu das ebuild am besten in ein lokales Overlay und passe es dann entsprechend an.

Um den Test zu umgehen, solltest du diesen Teil hier entfernen:

```

[...]

pkg_pretend() {

   # Ensure we have enough disk space to compile

   if use pgo || use debug || use test ; then

      CHECKREQS_DISK_BUILD="8G"

   else

      CHECKREQS_DISK_BUILD="4G"

   fi

   check-reqs_pkg_setup

}

[...]

```

Aber bitte nicht beschweren, wenn Firefox dann trotz Erwarten nicht kompiliert   :Razz: 

----------

## Klaus Meier

Das Problem ist nicht die Abfrage. Du löst das Problem nicht, wenn du die Abfrage entfernt. Man hat sie eingeführt, damit man nicht stundenlang kompiliert und dann bricht es ab. Besonders, weil der Rechner dann ja auch noch einfriert, wenn man nicht mehr schreiben kann.

Und das sind Binärdateien, die da beim Kompilieren erzeugt werden, die lassen sich nicht so übermäßig komprimieren. Und dann musst du das ganze ja auch noch in Betrieb nehmen. Bei mir hat der Firefox aktuell einen Cache von 350MB. Also wenn du da noch ein paar Programme installieren willst, dann sind die 3GB sowieso weg, egal, wie viel Platz du da zum kompilieren brauchst. Mittelfristig wirst du deswegen sowieso Probleme bekommen.

Aktuell sehe ich da nur, dass du Daten von der Platte irgendwohin auslagerst. Und bei den betreffenden Anwendungen die Binärpakete verwendest. Da ist der Download auch viel kleiner als wenn du den Quellcode herunterlädst. Das sind beim Firefox auch schon knapp 150MB groß. Und der muss dann auch noch entpackt werden.

----------

